# Final resting place for our best buddy



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Our Lochsa 10/3/1993-8/16/2006. He was the best buddy ever! He went where we went, slept where we slept, layed with our babies while they slept. He loved children to the point of obsession. Could not take him to the park because he wanted to run and play with all the kids. He never understood his size, thought maybe he was a chihuahua or something.
We took a fabulous hike up into the Sierras first of July when he was almost 2. Still had snow. He loved it. We took a picture of him in all his grownupness standing on a boulder looking out onto a high Sierra lake. When he passed at almost 14years DH and I both came up with the same idea. We would take his ashes up to that same spot so he could spend eternity where he was so happy. We could visit him often. Two years passed when we finally got another pup. We started taking the new pup and our kids hiking. One day we simply woke up and decided it would be a good day to take the ashes of our buddy up to the lake. Turns out it was the 2yr anniversary of his passing, how fitting. We found the spot and sprinkled the ashes around a mass of granite boulders. DH has printed out a copy of the Rainbow Bridge poem. Our 8yr DS read the poem outloud. I then took a rock out of my pocket which I had painted on his name, birth and passing dates and a paw print. I rested the rock on the poem for nature to take it's course. Our 12yr DD was unable to assist, it was too hard for her which was fine with us. Two weeks later my DH went back to visit our buddy, the rock was still there. They talked a bit. Then he and our new pup continued their hike, making more memories to last his lifetime.

My DH has always said the only fault our four legged friends have is that they do not live long enough. Our buddy was with us for 13 years. To this day it feels like it was only yesterday that I was catching him snoozing on the sofa or sneaking a treat from the litter box. Or finding him sitting below my DHs feel at the computer. He traveled with us across the country twice in a moving truck, kept the bears away when we camped and never let a pizza guy forget he lived with us. They are truly the best friends ever!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Lochsa!! My first cry for the day. You sure gave him a wonderful long life! They are such awesome dogs!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

You made me cry too! We lost two best friends last summer. It is sooo hard. I know they are waiting for us at the bridge.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I do the best to make my living dog companion know that I love him.The reason I am known as ttalldog is in remembrance of my last heart dog tootall a greyhound rescue.I have a new heart dog Jake-took me a while and I chose a dog that was very unlike tootall.before tootall was a rescue GSD Shana.couldn't bear to replace her with another GSD so I went for a Greyhound
The only thing that keeps me going is they will ALL be there at the bridge.Hope I don't have to go through losing another///hope I will be there to show my present heart dog the way.


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Funny you mention your next being unlike the first. We all worried so much about getting another GSD. What if he ends up looking like our first. What if it breaks our heart. What if we forget our first.

We took a chance, actually looked for a bloodline a little more sable and less black and tan so as to lessen the chance of a look-a-like. No problem here. Tank looks nothing like our first heart dog. Acts nothing like him either. And there is not a moment in the day where I stop thinking about my first born- that is what I like to call him because we had him before our human kids. 

The hole in our hearts has never been filled, just made bigger to allow us to love another.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I too looked for another dog that was completely different than my Dakota was. I'd say polar opposite. 

I love your statement that the hold in your hearts was never filled, just make bigger to allow you to love another. So true, so true!


----------

